# Best Insurance Deal for GTR



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have my insurance with Bell (part of Admiral) and have been with them for a while, 9 years no claims, no convictions car garaged (with 24 hour CCTV monitoring) etc.

At the beginning of this year the quote for a full year was around £850. The additional premium I paid when switching from my 350z roadster was only around £75 for 3 months. Now 3 months later my renewal is here and the cost has doubled to around £1650.

I find this rather excessive given the security of my parking arrangements and comparatively rare use of the car (<6k miles per annum).

Can anyone recommend a company which has given good (recent) quotes? 

I don't have a tracker fitted because at the time I took deliver it didn't make a significant difference to the premiums so there was no way it would give a payback within 5 years, but I would be open to this if the return were better.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Admiral (which is a sister company of Bell) were very cheap, especially if you take a multi-car policy.

I paid around £850 for the GTR, a Renault Megane R26 and a BMW 530d Estate when i renewed on 1 November 2009. No tracker requirement either.

Let us know what they say.

D


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

My renewal with Admiral was competitive and slightly lower than last year, so yes, give them a go!


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think the issue is that Admiral (the whole group) have hiked premiums by 100% in the last 3 months and no-one else seems cheaper although plenty are close. So I think Admiral used to be cheap 3 months or so ago but are no longer. You may be in for a shock on your renewal when your premium has risen by 100%.

Incidentally why was my thread moved? I have a R35 GTR so why was this moved from the specific R35 GTR forum??


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Because there is a specific insurance forum.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Because there is a specific insurance forum.


It's not an R35 specific forum though is it?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No it's a specialist insurance forum - which this thread falls into. Have a look around, there are other R35 threads in here.


----------



## Spoilermixer (Dec 15, 2007)

Same problem here. When I bought my R35 last July I've paid £1100 (Elephant). Now at renewal with same conditions they are asking me £1700!
I've been on price comparison websites and its pretty much the same result apart from "More Than" that quoted me an astonishing £550. Same conditions only lacking road assistance. I'm gonna try to call them tomorrow. 
Do you guys have any thought on MoreThan?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Spoilermixer said:


> Same problem here. When I bought my R35 last July I've paid £1100 (Elephant). Now at renewal with same conditions they are asking me £1700!
> I've been on price comparison websites and its pretty much the same result apart from "More Than" that quoted me an astonishing £550. Same conditions only lacking road assistance. I'm gonna try to call them tomorrow.
> Do you guys have any thought on MoreThan?


They refused to quote me, but that may have been based upon the insured value.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not complaining, but the GTR has looked pretty cheap to insure through a few of the big names..... especially given it's performance and image

E14 , that's Newham isn't it; I'm surprised you can insure it at all , lol.

I'm expecting to be bending over at renewal time.....might end up being my prompt to tune the beast and go the specialist insurance route


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> I'm not complaining, but the GTR has looked pretty cheap to insure through a few of the big names..... especially given it's performance and image
> 
> E14 , that's Newham isn't it; I'm surprised you can insure it at all , lol.
> 
> I'm expecting to be bending over at renewal time.....might end up being my prompt to tune the beast and go the specialist insurance route


Newham my arse (thats E15/16) I live in Canary Wharf  My car park/garage has 2 separate RFID security cards and the whole car park is monitored by security 24/7. 

What annoys me is the insurance cost per mile driven which actually costs more than the petrol.


----------



## Spoilermixer (Dec 15, 2007)

I've been called back by More Than, they confirmed me they would have insured the GTR for about £600. I was ready to go ahead with it and i've just reminded them that I have a y-pipe installed. At that point they froze up and said they wouldn't insure anything with performance modifications. Tried to explained them it doesn't add 300 bhp to the car, just a change in sound, but according to them even a sound change is a performance modification.
In the mean time Bell (who quoted me £1200 last year) was delighted to offer me a premium of just £2600. Its getting worrying...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

AndyE14 said:


> Newham my arse (thats E15/16) I live in Canary Wharf  My car park/garage has 2 separate RFID security cards and the whole car park is monitored by security 24/7.
> 
> What annoys me is the insurance cost per mile driven which actually costs more than the petrol.


My mistake; Tower Hamlets then!


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

Admiral along with elephant was the cheapest i had..came to £1100. Other companies was about 3times more..i did find specialist guys like A Flux& A plan were much more expensive, but usually so much more competitive 4 porsches & ferraris.. I guess the costs of parts& repairs costs are driving premiums up... :-(


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Spoilermixer said:


> I've been called back by More Than, they confirmed me they would have insured the GTR for about £600. I was ready to go ahead with it and i've just reminded them that I have a y-pipe installed. At that point they froze up and said they wouldn't insure anything with performance modifications. Tried to explained them it doesn't add 300 bhp to the car, just a change in sound, but according to them even a sound change is a performance modification.
> In the mean time Bell (who quoted me £1200 last year) was delighted to offer me a premium of just £2600. Its getting worrying...


Hi.

Admiral are hitting R35 premiums by 50% or more. I know this topic has been discussed to death but basically it's a £60K car with parts prices of a £160K car! Plus we have a bonnet that deploys at the mere sight of bump turning a £1000 claim into a £7000 claim! 

In time all the mainstream Insurers will price themselves out and you will have to use the specialist brokers/Insurers in the same way Lambo and Ferrari owners do now. Expect to pay Ferrari premiums too... they cost the same to repair.


----------

